# 2nd FMA FestiVAL



## Dieter (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi everybody,

this is to inform you, that we will hold the 2nd Filipino Martial Arts Festival at the 6th and 7th of March 2004 in Dortmund/Germany.

The last Festival was a huge success and was called the largest FMA seminar event worldwide. We were about 450 participants from 10 countries and 18 different FMA styles presented themselves.

And the next shall be even better and bigger!

Here is the list with the planned guest instructors of the 2nd FMA Festival 2004:




      Datu Dieter Knüttel (7th Dan Modern Arnis)

      Guro Udo Müller (Repräsentant Inosanto Kali Deutschland)

      Guro Franz Stroevens (5. Dan Doce Pares Escrima, NL)

      GM Diony Canete (10. Dan Doce Pares Escrima, Phil.)

      GM Ondo Carburnay (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico, Phil.)

      Guro Marc Denny (Dog Brother System, USA)

      Guro Marc Wiley (Serrada Escrima, USA)

      Guro Bob Breen (Inosanto Kali, GB)

      Guro Bob Dubljanin (Buka Jalan Pentjak Silat, Escrima, Kali)

      Guro Raoul Gianuzzi (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico, Lux)

      Guro Uli Weidle (Pekiti Tirsia Kali)

      Punong-Guro Julio Felices (Felices Kali)

      Guro Wolfgang Müller (Lameco Escrima)

      GM Toni Veeck (Balintawak Arnis)

      Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous (Kali Sikaran, Frankreich)

      Masirib Guro Emanuel Hart (Inayan Eskrima, USA)

      Guro Krishna Godhania (Warrior Eskrima, England)

      Special Guest Star: Master Roland Dantes (Phil.)


If this list does not make you courious about this event, then you might not be interested in FMA.
Even coming from the US would be worthwhile. It will be the  top FMA event 2004.

You can find information about this event under

http://www.fma-festival.de

Soon this page will be in english as well, but there is not much text right now anyway. You can see also pictures of the 1st FMA Festival from 2002.

I will keep you updated, also about the costs when new information will come.

Please let me know, when some of you are interested enough to make a long trip for the Festival, be it from the US or from elswhere around the world.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## knifeman.dk (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Dieter
I will pass the information on to the Danish Arnis Federation
Looks very interesting
sincerely Thorbjørn H.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 20, 2003)

2nd Filipino Martial Arts Festival 
March 6/7 2004 
in Dortmund/Germany

You will have the chance to train with 20 Grandmasters and Masters for the price of one seminar. Including saturday night buffet and showprogram.

This will be the largest FMA seminar event worldwide!

Quick-Stick and Abanico Video Productions present for the second time an FMA-Festival-weekend in Germany. The teachers of 18 different filipino and indonesian styles will teach during these days (a lot of that instruction will be in english). We plan lessons in the following styles: 

Modern Arnis, Lameco Escrima, Lapunti Arnis, Inosanto Kali, Dog Brother Martial Arts, Lontayao Kali, Felices Escrima, Pentjak Silat, Latosa Escrima, Balintawak Arnis, Serrada Escrima, Inayan Eskrima, Latosa Eskrima, Kali/Dumog, Warrior Escrima, Doce Pares Escrima, etc.. 

Filipino Fiesta at saturday night with filipino food and filipino dance groups, with the friendly support of the embassy of the Philippines. Music- und Filipino Martial Arts demonstrations. 

The first festival in february 2002 was received with overwhelming enthusiasm and attracted more that 400 active participants from 10 different countries. We are determined to top this  with the second one.

And YOU can be there too...

So mark this date and come to Germany for the FMA Festival 2004
You always find the latest information in the web, also in english:  

http://www.fma-festival.de
(* Rich Parsons Corrected the address Link *)

or call Quick Stick :  
Tel.    0049-2802-4151     
Fax:   0049-2802-4152

The fist mentioned instructor list is still valid. Most of them have agreed to come, with some of them we are still negotiating.

The fees for the festival will be released soon, but I can tell here already, that, if you register this year still, it will be far less than 200 US$, more likely to go towards 150 US$, all depending on the exchange rates.
Anyway, I will write it, as soon as we publish the final festival fees. 
There will also be reductions if you register early and if you come with a group of more than 5 students and even more discount when you come with 10 or more students.

I will keep you informed and also have a look at the above mentioned website.


Best regards from Germany



Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

If any one has a problem with the Link then please Click Here

I had a problem and it was the dash not being parsed correctly. I changed it to the short dash and all is well for the link now.

It looks like a great event.

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Rich, you are right. I wrote it in Word and then pasted it here, thats why the dash was wrong.

The correct adress is:

http://www.fma-festival.de/ 

Thanks for your assistance.


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dieter (Oct 9, 2003)

Hello everybody,

I would just like to tell you all, that the preparations for the festival are going on well.

We will host it at the 6th/7th od March 2004 in Dortmund/Germany.

Here again the list of the planned instructors,  that will be coming (in no particular order): 


GM Diony Canete (10. Dan Doce Pares Escrima,Philippines) 
GM Ondo Carburnay (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico,Philippines) 
GM Bobby Taboada (Balintawak, USA)
Senior Master Samuel Dulay (7th Dan Modern Arnis, Philippines)
Datu Dieter Knüttel (7th Dan Modern Arnis, Germany) 
Guro Udo Müller (Inosanto Kali, Germany) 
Guro Franz Stroevens (5. Dan Doce Pares Escrima, Nederlands) 
Guro Marc Denny (Dog Brother System, USA) 
Guro Marc Wiley (Integrated Escrima, USA) 
Guro Bob Breen (Inosanto Kali, Great Britain) 
Guro Bob Dubljanin (Buka Jalan Pentjak Silat, Escrima, Kali, Germany) 
Guro Raoul Gianuzzi (Lapunti Arnis de Abanico, Luxemburg)  
Punong-Guro Julio Felices (Felices Kali, Philippines/Germany) 
Guro Wolfgang Müller (Lameco Escrima, Germany) 
GM Toni Veeck (Balintawak Arnis,Germany) 
Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous (Kali Sikaran, France) 
Guro Sunny Umpad (Visayan Style Cortoo Kadena Escrima, USA)
Masirib Guro Emanuel Hart (Inayan Eskrima, USA/France) 
Guro Krishna Godhania (Warrior Eskrima, England) 
Guro Visayo Balinado (Balinado Escrima Pangamut, Philippines/Germany)

Special Guest Star: Master Roland Dantes (8th Dan Modern Arnis, Philippines/Australia)

We will teach at least 6 lessons at the same time.

Please go to
http://www.fma-festival.de 
to find out more details.

The price is unbeatable: If you pay this year still, it is only 125 Euro, which is  with the todays exchange rate less than 150 US $.

If you pay until February, it is only 175 US$ and when you pay at the door it is 205 US$. Saturday night dinner and FAM-Show/Gala included!!!

There are also group discounts to further drop the rate for 5-9 People and 10 and more people (you find that on the website)

Now if this is not a deal, then I don´t know.


Anyway, for all Modern Arnis practitioners, I have an additional reason to go to Germany in March 2004:

The weekend right after the festival, the 13th /14th of March 2004, we will have a Modern Arnis Semiar with 

Senior Master Roland Dantes, 8th Dan Modern Arnis from Melbourne/Australia,
Senior Master Samuel "Bambit" Dulay, 7th Dan Modern Arnis from Manila/Philippies and with myself, 
Datu Dieter Knüttel, 7th Dan Modern Arnis here from Germany.

there will be another 8 - 10 hour of purely Modern Arnis instruction on tat weekend too. Cost are not fixed yet, but they will be well below 100 US$ for that weekende.

So youl could come perhaps with your wife, have the FMA-Festival, make 5 days of sightseeing in Germany/Europe and then have another high class Modern Arnis seminar.

We would really enjoy to have also some visitors from the US and other countries participating at the this festival.

See here  for a review of the first festival.

It will be a real deal. An experience of a lifetime. Make new friend in Europe and come to the 2nd FMA--Festival to Germany.

Hope to see you there.


If you have any questions, don´t hesitate to write or send me an e-mail to  datu@modernarnis.de 



Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis 
Co-Organizer of the 2nd FMA-Festival in Germany


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Dieter!!!
     The festival sounds great! If my bosses will let me go, I'll be there. Can't promise anything, as it's not all up to me. That's the downside to my chosen profession. I'll call you when I get more settled in to my surroundings.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 9, 2003)

That is quite a list of names! I hope the event goes well!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 9, 2003)

wow!


----------



## Dieter (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi everybody,

Here is the poster for our upcoming festival. Have a look and I hope you like it.

No we also have the acount-number for the registration on the website, so the application can start now. Remember, you can save a lot of money, if you register this year still. Look on the website under the "Registration" button for the fees and discounts.

Regards and hope to see some of you there


Dieter Knüttel 
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2003)

Great looking Poster.
I truly hope all goes well. Please have someone write a review or 2 of the event so we can hear how it goes.
Wish I could get there with so many instructors and systems being shown


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

Dieter, Do you have any additional on hotels or recomended places to stay?

Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Rich,

we accomodate the instructors at the IBIS Hotel, which is about 5 minutes by car from the hall. It is nice and reasonable from the price.

You can go to 

their website.

Then you can select english, type in the city: "Dortmund" and you can book.

If they are booked our, go to the website of Dortmund 
then click on "welcome" to get to the english pages. Then surf a little around and you will find a lot of hotel possibilities. 
The training hall is near the "Westfalenstadion", the street is calles "Victor Toyka Str. 6" and the halls of the festival are in the building of the club: "TSC Eintracht Dortmund".

If you are not sure, if the hotel of your chice is nearby, just write to them and sask, if it is close by that area.

I hope that helps and it would be nice to see you on the festival and perhaps even on the seminar with SM Roland Dantes, 8th Dan and SM Samuel "Bambit" Dulay 7. Dan on the weekend after at the 13th and 14th of March 2004.


Till soon and I hope to see you (and hopefully others) there.



Dieter

BTW, Tim did inquire quite a while ago about the price and so. Well, just ask him.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello everybody.

Preparations for the Festival are going on well.

We have finished the flyer for our festival also in english.

I tried top post it here, but if I resize it to the required size (600X600) you cannot read it any more.

I will be glad to mail it to any body who is interested. It is not large (2 x 350 KB).

Just send a shortt notice here or send a mail to

datu@modern-arnis.de

and I will send you the flyer.


We can also send printed versions in english, so you can hand your students, that might want to come along. Just send me your complete normal mailing adress and we send some flyers.

The front side is like the poster and on page 2 you find all necessary information about the festival. 

We will have them for download at the website soon. Also a french and spanish version is on the way and soon to come.

In case there are more questions, don´t hesitate to ask.


Hope to see you there


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dieter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hello everybody,

now the flyers are ready to download as .jpg-files on our festival 
 website.

At the moment they are available in german, english, french and spanish. The italian version is finished, we only have to upload it, which will happen soon next week.

Fell free to print the flyer and hand to your students or partners as well as to publish the flyer on your own website in the language of your choice.

If you would like to have them in even better quality  I can supply them as .pdfs (1.5 MB).

Just send me a mail, if you would like to have the .pdf files.

Please think about coming, because we are very sure, that we will NOT organize this kind of festival again. It will be a unique event and you have the choice of now or never.  

I hope you will decide for now.

If you have any more questions, please reply here or dicetly to my e-mail adress 
dk@abanico.de  and I will be more than happy to help you with your questions. 


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dieter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello everybody,


we just realised, that we made a bad mistake on the international bank numbers which you need, when you want to send money to registrate for the festival.
This is unfortunately also printed in the english flyers and was on all of the download flyers in english, spanisch, french and italian language. This of course causes a lot of stress right now.

All download flyers on the fma-website are corrected now and have the right numbers on it.
You can find the flyers on our website

http://www.fma-festival.de 


Here are the correct IBAN and BIC numbers:

IBAN:     DE49 3545 0000 0202 0793 85

BIC:      WELADED1MOR

Please use these numbers if sending money regarding the registration for the FMA-Festival

If you have flyers or information about the festival on your website, we would appreciate, if you could correct the wrong information accordingly.

Thanks and sorry for the trouble.

Hope to see many of you in Germany



Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi everybody,

here some informaiton for people, who will participate at the fma-festival in Germany

At the moment we are making the training scedule. Here we have to tell a bad news:
Out of personal reasons beyond our comprehension, Dionisio Canete will not be part of the festival. We tried to argue, that it would be good for him and Doce Pares to come, but he does not want. Then, of course, Franz Stroeven, his european representative, does not come either. So Doce Pares will not be part of the FMA-festival. We think it is a pity, but it is neither our choice nor our fault. 

The good news is: we found somebody excellent, who will teach instead: Bram Frank, the designer of the gunting knife and founder of the Common Sense Selfdefense/Street Combat System will be there and teach. He was elected as one of the top 10 knife instructors of the US. I am very glad that he will be there and it will be an enrichment of the festival for sure.
Here is Brams website (http://www.cssdsc.com/index.htm) where you can find information about him.

We also had a problem with Bob Breen from england, who suddenly said he could not not come, but through intensive intervention of Alfred Plath, he will be coming, but only on Sunday. Still, he will teach his 4 lessons, like all the other instructors. 

On the way, there are still minor and major problems, but from what we know by now, all the othere instructors will be there, even though it is very hard to coordinate everybody, so that they all will be there at the same weekend. 


When you come, please come early on saturday, because we have a soccer game of Borussia Dortmund only a few hundret meters away, where 80.000 spectators are be expected. And we share the parking lot. The game start as 3.30 p-M. but the fans like to be there a few hours early. So make sure, you will be there before them.

We start the registration already at 10:00 oclock so so we have enough time. There will be a few hundret participants and this will take some time to register. So please come early, so you find a parking spot and you can eat something before the festival starts and you can have a little rest.

When you are there, we want to know a few things from you: if you stay overnight at the gym (at no cost) if you want to participate at the breakfast buffet at sunday morning in the restaurant of the gym (7 Euro) and if you would like to order a lunchbox for Sunday. Nayway, all over both days, you can buy snacks at the festival, so that nobody needs to starve.

We will introduce the instructors of the festival at 12:45 so that we can start telling about the contents of the first trainings at 1 o´clock p.m. and begin with the training at 1:10 sharp.

There will alway be 7 instructors teaching at the same time. The lessons will be 50 minutes long We will train 5 lessons on saturday. The training will finish at 6:10 p.m. .
From 6:15 p.m. through to 8:30 p.m. there will be dinner. The FMA Gala exhibition will start at 9 oclock p.m. After the gala there will be a chance to sit, talk, make contacts and celebrate up to 2:00 oclock a.m.in ther restaurant of the gym. 

On Sunday morning, there will be breakfast buffet (7 Euro) at the restaurant from 6:30 a.m. to 8:30 a.m.  But there is also the possibility to buy small snacks as breakfast.


Then we will have training again from 9:00  oclock a.m. through to 3 oclock p.m., so that we will be finished with the handing out of the certificates and saying goodbye by 4 olock p.m. 
Please keep that in mind, so that we have still a decent crowd at the end and that the end of the festival does not scatter away after 2 p.m. or so.

We don´t have a lunchbreak on sunday, because this is taking training time away, but you van buy some snacks all over the day. Between the sessions there is always a break of 10 to 15 minutes.

This were the most important news up to now.

Please tell friends and mates, from whom you know that they want to participate about this.

Even if you have not yet registered, you are still very welcome. Please keep in mind, that the 2nd dicount phase ends at the end of february.

If you have questitons about the registration or want to register in a group, please contact Alfred Plath with this e-mail adress: 

quick-stick@t-online.de

If you have any more questions, don´t hesitate to mail, I will try to answer them.  

dk@abanico.de

Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
FMA-Festival Organisation
http://www.fma-festival.de


----------



## Dieter (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi everybody,

since today you can find the training scedule for the FMA-Festival on the website.
Just go to the Festival Website then click on the english/american flag and then on the button "recent news". 
Scroll down and you find the training scedule as we plan it up to now. Changes can still be made.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
FMA-Festival organisation


----------



## Dieter (Mar 8, 2004)

It is over and we survived it!!!!

Here is a short information about the 2. FMA-Festival:

It was a great success!
We had over 600 participants coming from 23 different nations as far as from Mexico, USA, Greece and all over Europe.
And everyone was, as far as we have heared, very happy with the event. 

The security and the local organisation team did an excellent job and I am really proud of my guys there.

The athmosphere was friendly and intense. In one word: excellent.
We had NO politics or problems at the festival. Neither between the instructors, nor between the participants. 
It was exactly the way we wanted it and it was great.

After the saturday lessons, we had a dinner for all 600 participants and the food was very good too.
Saturday night we had a FMA-Gala and also this went extremly well with excellent exhibitions.

Sunday again was an intense day with a lot of training and sweat and happy faces.

From the point of view of Alfred and me, as the organizers, the whole festival could not have been better.

We would like to thank all participants for being so friendly and diciplined, because only they made the festival happen.
And thanks to the instructors who also did an outstanding job.

If you missed it can still get an impression, because we will produce 2 videos/DVDs about it.
One about the teaching of the instructors, and the other about the FMA-Gala saturday night. 
The prices are for each VHS/DVD only 29,90 Euro, for both together only 49,90 Euro.

You can order them from ABANICO under dk@abanico.de

So much for now. For all who were there: Thanks for coming. For all who could not make it: you can really feel sorry about it.

I hope we get some comments from the overseas participants or overseas instructors, about their impressions from the festival.

Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 8, 2004)

Dieter,

First of all, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*  It sounds like you pulled off a great event.

Will you let us know when the DVDs are done and how it will translate into US dollars?

Thanks,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2004)

Another good event Dieter.


----------



## Dieter (Mar 9, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Dieter,
> 
> First of all, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*  It sounds like you pulled off a great event.
> 
> ...




Hi Dan,

thanks for the congratulöations.

The prices are, according to the exchange rate of now, which is very unfavourable for the US, meaning, it will get better in the future, are:

29,90 Euro = 37 US$
49,90 Euro = 62 US$


Till soon


Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 9, 2004)

Dieter,
$62 for the two DVDs - sign me up.  Let me know when they are ready.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dieter (Jun 4, 2004)

Hello everybody,

finally, after a lot of work, solved problems during the production and after using 130 GB harddisk space, both videos/DVDs of the 2nd FMA-Festival, The Gala and The Seminar, are finally completed and ready for sale.

The 2nd FMA-Festval was with over 600 participants the largest FMA-seminar ever held worldwide. Over 20 FMA systems are presented on the videos/DVDs. They are an excellent tool for the propagation of the FMA.

So if you were not able to attend, this is an excellent way to get an impression of the festival. 
In the "gala" video/DVD, all exhibitions presentet that night can be seen completly. On the "seminar" video/DVD, all 18 instructors of the festival are presented for about 5 minutes each. For 77 hours FMA were taught during this weekend, each instructor can only be presented this way.

The content is as follows:

"The Gala":

0:00:00        Trailer
0:03:10        Welcome
0:05:00        Welcoming message of the philippine Vice-Consul Thomas Auxilian
0:07:50        Messages from the Philippines
0:11:50        Filipino dance group Silayan
0:14:30        Eskrima Pangamut
0:18:42        Modern Arnis
0:27:40        NECOPA
0:35:40        Lontayao Kali
0:40:00        Dog Brothers Martial Arts
0:42:40        Ancestral Filipino Fighting Arts
0:46:55        Lapunti Arnis de Abanico
0:51:20        Kali / Sikaran
0:54:35        Roland Dantes
1:06:15        Felices Kaliradman
1:11:30        Inayan System of Eskrima
1:16:00        Balintawak Arnis
1:21:50        Tribute to the Masters
1:25:10        Final 
1:34:00        End


"The seminar":

0:00:00        Trailer
0:02:30        Welcome
0:06:20        The training
0:06:30        Guro Visayo Balinado - Eskrima Pangamut
0:10:20        Guro Bob Breen Breen - Inosanto Kali
0:16:50        Senior Master Roland Dantes - Movie Stunt Coordination
0:19:35        Guro Marc Denny - Dog Brothers Martial Arts
0:26:30        Guro Bob Dubljanin - Pencak Silat - Escrima
0:32:30        Master Samuel Dulay - Modern Arnis
0:36:30        Masirib Guro Jeff Espinous - Kali/Sikaran
0:42:00        Punong-Guro Julio Felices - Felices Kaliradman
0:47:15        Bram Frank - CSSD/SC
0:54:00        Guro Raoul Giannuzzi - Lapunti Arnis de Abanico
0:58:30        Punong-Guro Krishna Godhania - Warrion Escrima
1:03:00        Masirib Guro Emanuel Hart - Inayan System of Eskrima
1:07:10        Datu Dieter Knüttel - Modern Arnis
1:12:00        Guro Udo Müller - Inosanto Kali
1:16:50        Guro Wolfgang Müller - Lameco Eskrima
1:20:40        Grandmaster Bobby Taboada - Balintawak Arnis
1:25:30        Guro Sonny Umpad - Visayan Corto Cadena Escrima
1:30:10        Grandmaster Tony Veeck - NECOPA
1:35:00        End

They are available on VHS and DVD, in german and english and the english VHS/DVD versions are also available in the american TV-standard NTSC.

The retail price is 29,90 Euro each Video/DVD. The set-price for the seminar and gala together is  49,90 Euro. Following are the US$ prices at the current exchange rates: 29,90 Euro = 36,50 $; 49,90 Euro = 61 $ , plus the shipping costs, which is 10 $ to the US.

If anybody is interestred, just send me a mail to 

dk@abanico.de

and we proceed from there. 

Hope to hear from you soon


Best regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 22, 2004)

Mabuhay Datu Dieter!

congratulation on making what must have been a great and historical show. If is good to see fma popular in other countries. Well done.


----------

